# اين اجد سلفونيك اسيد و بيروسل في السعودية



## ستيم كار (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد معرفه شركة الكيماويات التي تبيع سلفونيك اسيد و مادة بيورسل وبولي اكريماليد


في جدة


----------

